

Timex's New $399 Smartwatch Hints At A Future Where Smartphones Are Obsolete - arms77
http://www.businessinsider.com/timex-ironman-gps-one-2014-8?nr_email_referer=1&utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Business%20Insider%20Select&utm_campaign=BI%20Select%20%28Wednesday%20Friday%29%202014-08-06&utm_content=emailshare

======
cordite
If anything is going to replace a smart phone, it's something without the need
to carry a screen, yet still let the user witness an easily readable and
interactable experience.

Plus, I can't stand scraping a watch on my desk while at work. My phone is too
big to properly fit in my pocket while I sit at my desk, so it's not on my
body either.

------
xxxmadraxxx
"...Timex unveiled Wednesday its new smartwatch.."

Never mind the recent "theatre" vs "theater" debate. At what stage did the
mangled syntax above become standard 'Merkin' English?

Timex's new smartwatch is called "Wednesday"?

------
phren0logy
In a market where phone screens are getting larger and larger, a watch will
replace phones? I'm going to say that's unlikely.

------
timrosenblatt
Linkbait/bad headline.

